# Kann das wirklich gewollt sein?



## quiesel (26. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen,
ich möchte gerne wissen ob ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt oder ob ihr das ganz anders seht.
Es geht um folgendes: Gestern war ich mit 2 bekannten bei Diablo Inferno.
Der Gute hat auch schon beim 2. Versuch im Dreck gelegen, was uns natürlich gefreut hat.
Mit unserer guten Laune sind wir dann direkt weiter ins Ponny-LvL und siehe da wir hatten keine schnitte gegen "Pummeliges rosafarbenes Einhorn"...
Wir durften uns dann erstmal das erste Elite-Pack zu Tode sterben weil es einfach unschaffbar war.
Das kann doch nicht wirklich so gewollt sein oder?


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Juni 2012)

Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach...


----------



## RedShirt (26. Juni 2012)

Die Ponys sind die eigentlichen Endbosse... Diablo ist nur wegen dem Namen und der Story drin


----------



## quiesel (26. Juni 2012)

Tolle Antworten...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (26. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht nicht schön gesagt, aber trotzdem wahr.

Diablo ist, grob gesagt, freeloot. Du weisst schlussendlich, wann genau er was macht und wie du dem ausweichen kannst.

Ich persönliche finde jedes Elite Pack hat mehr anspruch, als Diablo. Denn hier kommen eben die Affixe, die Umgebung, ausversehen gepullte Mobs etc. dazu.
Das Pony-Level auf Inferno ist dem entsprechend die Krönung des ganzen...ergo...das schwerste


----------



## Murfy (26. Juni 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Tolle Antworten...



Ich weiß halt nicht was du erwartet hast, das hier stimmt schon so:



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach...




Das Ponylevel liegt immer auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad von Akt 4 der derzeitigen Schwierigkeitsgrades. D.h. Inferno Ponylevel = Inferno Akt 4.

Und da dort recht viel Kleinmist rumläuft stören die sicher beim Kiten etc., genauso schwer sind halt dann auch die Elitetruppen. Das Ponylevel ist halt zZ mit Akt 4 auf Inferno das schwerste im Spiel.

mfg

Edit: gerade noch aufgefallen:


quiesel schrieb:


> ...zu Tode sterben...


hehe.


----------



## odinxd (26. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen, ja genau so ist es gewollt. Ich hab z.B. vorgestern Skelettkönig gemacht, wurde nach diesem aber von den Champion-Packs zerlegt, also weiter Items und Gold farmen bis ich bessere Werte hatte.

Dann gestern hab ich den Butcher geschafft, wurde dann aber in Akt 2 zerfetzt, also Gold und Items farmen bis ich dort weiter komme (ich mache immer Runs auf den vorrigen Boss).

Meine Antwort wäre also farme Gold und Items bei Diablo bis der Ponylevel klappt. Genau so ist es gedacht.


Achja das wollt ich auch fragen


quiesel schrieb:


> Wir durften uns dann erstmal das erste Elite-Pack zu Tode sterben weil es einfach unschaffbar war.



War es nun unschaffbar oder habt ihr euch "durchgestorben" bis das Pack down war?


----------



## quiesel (26. Juni 2012)

Genau AKT 4 ist der schwerste Akt und Diablo "Das oberste Übel" der Endboss welchen ich ohne Probleme auf inferno legen kann.
Manche Elitegruppen fallen ohne nur in meine Nähe zu kommen, andere hingegen... :O) ihr kennt das.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2012)

Die Ponys sind sicher vieles aber nicht die schwierigsten.. allgemein ist doch das Level super simpel. Es gibt keine Fernkämpfer und die einzige nennenswerte Fähigkeit ist der kurze Charge von den Pferdchen und den kann man mit einem Slow stoppen.

Die Viecher haben halt viel HP, wenn du nicht genügend Schaden machst hast du dort noch nichts verloren.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach...



Hahaha sehr gut! xD


Naja eben, die sind halt Inferno Akt 4 Niveau. Die Bosse sind ja generell leichter zu legen als Elitemobs oder Champions, somit habt ihr dort natürlich mehr Probleme als mit Diablo. Aber irgendwie seit ihr ja schließlich auch durch Akt 4 gekommen.
Und viel schwieriger sind die da eher nicht, da es dort keine Fernkämpfer gibt, wie mein unglaublich weiser Vorredner schon sagte...



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die Ponys sind sicher vieles aber nicht die schwierigsten...



Genau! Am putzigsten, süßestem, lustigsten, aber nicht am Schwierigsten!


----------



## Theopa (26. Juni 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht wirklich so gewollt sein oder?



Doch, wurde auch öfter so bestätigt. 
Die Entwickler wollten verhindern, dass Bosse zu massiven Content-Blockern werden. Wenn Bosse wie Izuael (Pre-Nerf) noch herausfordernder wären, würde man eventuell für Tage/Wochen an einem Boss hängen, der mit der Klasse die man spielt einfach kaum zu legen ist. Die Elitegruppen sind als Bedrohung hingegen umgehbar. Wenn man mal wirklich eine unmögliche Gruppe vor sich hat, kann man ausloggen und auf eine andere hoffen. Und wenn man wirklich gar keine Elite legen kann, ist man eben für den entsprechenden Schwierigkeitsgrad noch nicht bereit.


----------



## Derulu (27. Juni 2012)

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Post gelöscht.

1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## orkman (27. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach...




 haha nice ... haett ich auch geantwortet


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Juni 2012)

selbst blizz hat das problem mittlerweile erkannt. fraglich is nur, was is dagegen tun sollen


----------



## Bezzlebub (28. Juni 2012)

pony level endcontent genug


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Doch, wurde auch öfter so bestätigt.
> Die Entwickler wollten verhindern, dass Bosse zu massiven Content-Blockern werden. Wenn Bosse wie Izuael (Pre-Nerf) noch herausfordernder wären, würde man eventuell für Tage/Wochen an einem Boss hängen, der mit der Klasse die man spielt einfach kaum zu legen ist. Die Elitegruppen sind als Bedrohung hingegen umgehbar. Wenn man mal wirklich eine unmögliche Gruppe vor sich hat, kann man ausloggen und auf eine andere hoffen. Und wenn man wirklich gar keine Elite legen kann, ist man eben für den entsprechenden Schwierigkeitsgrad noch nicht bereit.


Leuchtet ein. Vor allem der unterstrichene Teil.


----------

